
Watch ing Star Wars in Postgres - vinnyglennon
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/12/14/watching-star-wars-in-postgres/
======
willlll
In the video of the talk I also go into watching star wars (or your webcam) in
real time in the terminal rendered with emoji

~~~
Sahbak
This was probably the funniest yet interesting and technical talk I've seen
recently. Definitely inspired me to think outside the box and look for these
fun things!

~~~
willlll
Thank you :)

------
pvaldes
INNER JOIN the force

------
migueloller
Here's for watching with cURL

    
    
      curl https://asciitv.fr

~~~
riffraff
and for the older people, there is the classic telnet version

    
    
        telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

------
aboutruby
This was amazing! So many gems in this talk ;)

------
polskibus
(2018)

~~~
stronglikedan
Literally only a month and a half ago.

